# Double Registration - EU citizen Moving to Berlin with non-EU Citizen husband



## CesarD (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi! I am currently living in Luxembourg with my husband and two children. My husband is a non-EU citizen, resident in EU as family member. My husband just got a new job in a new country, location is in Germany (Berlin). We will be moving as a family but we want to do this in two waves, to minimize the transition stress. 1st my husband in December 2021 and then myself and the kids by the end of the school year, July 2022. For my husband to start working in Germany, we need to register together so he can get his resident as EU family member. My question is, can I register with him now inn Berlin and continue living in Luxembourg with the kids (traveling once/twice a month to Berlin) while the school ends? This will mean a double registration for myself in Luxembourg and Berlin. The kids will be registered when I relocate with them in July 2022. Is this possible? Thanks!

Maria


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

CesarD said:


> My question is, can I register with him now inn Berlin and continue living in Luxembourg with the kids (traveling once/twice a month to Berlin) while the school ends? This will mean a double registration for myself in Luxembourg and Berlin.


Lying to the authorities by pretending to live in Berlin in order to obtain a residence permit for your spouse is generally not a good idea. 

If your husband has a good job offer, he should be able to obtain a work permit for the job.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Why lying..? The whole family can get Hauptwohnsitz in Berlin, but part of it can live in Lux furthermore in Zweitwohnsitz.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Tellus said:


> Why lying..? The whole family can get Hauptwohnsitz in Berlin, but part of it can live in Lux furthermore in Zweitwohnsitz.


But the right to reside in an EU host country as the family member of an EU national depends on the EU family member (OP) to live at least in the same country as the non-EEA family member.


----------



## CesarD (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks all for the replies! The idea is never to lie of course, but register together and be opened if there are inquiries from the authorities that I will be traveling back and forth between the Berlin and Luxembourg, specially while the school settlement is completed for the kids. But I found in my internet search that there is the need to have Berlin as primary residence from one side but also tanks to the freedom of movement within EU, I could be up to six months in another country in EU without the need to declare anything to the German registration authorities (extreme case, of course). This is why I am asking on this forum if what I plan to do is possible... Tks all again!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank God that we are in a liberal country without "Blockwart" and "Hausbuch"....


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

CesarD said:


> The idea is never to lie of course, but register together and be opened if there are inquiries from the authorities that I will be traveling back and forth between the Berlin and Luxembourg


You are registering in order to procure rights for your husband despite the fact that you are only planning on moving 8 months later. Your situation is not covered by Freedom of Movement.

You asked a question and I answered it. If you don't want to believe me, that is your problem not mine.


----------



## CesarD (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you 'Sunshine' for your sincere comments and willingness to help, it is highly appreciated!


----------

